# tires, heavy lug or snow?



## tnmtn (Nov 10, 2008)

I am putting a plow on a '90 mazda truck for plowing small driveways. I have been checking on tires and can go with either a heavy lug mud tire or standard snow tires. I was wondering which you guys think would be best for working in a mountainous area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Snow tires hands down, the "mud tire" aren't that great, now if you mean a traction tire that's a different story.


----------



## tnmtn (Nov 10, 2008)

The tires I am talking about are along the lines of the off-road tires you see on many jeeps and off road trucks. Maybe not specifically for mud as much as for off road. I know they self cleaning and don't get as packed as other tires.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I've never had good luck with mud tires or anything really aggressive for that matter.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Snow tires would be best by far for plowing in a moutain reigion but the reason most dont use them is they wear out very quickly when driven on streets. If you run a deticated plow truck their awsome but if the tries are daily driven all through out the year AT tires are better.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tnmtn;1485128 said:


> The tires I am talking about are along the lines of the off-road tires you see on many jeeps and off road trucks. Maybe not specifically for mud as much as for off road. I know they self cleaning and don't get as packed as other tires.


It's all about the compounding of the rubber. Snow tires are a world above all season/all terrain tires. Names like Blizzak, Nokain, or even Bridgestone Revo2( or the General lots of guys love for it's performance and price) will save you time and money with the added control and traction. IMO the Nokain Hakkapeliitta LT2 is the king but I've used the Bridgestone A/T Revo2 with great success. Get a set of cheap steel rims and mount a set of winter tires, they will last you for years and are well worth the money even for day to day driving in winter conditions Then you can run a better summer tire for improved ride and performance. Another plus is extending the life of your summer rubber.

http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=132512&group=2.01&name=Nokian+Hakkapeliitta+LT2
http://www.bridgestonetire.com/tire/dueler-at-revo-2-eco

There are a thousand threads on tires on the site. Use the search feature in the menu bar below the ads and you can find many opinions on the best tire.


----------



## tnmtn (Nov 10, 2008)

I appreciate the input, looking for a extra set of wheels now.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

They don't call em Snow Tires for nothing. As Basher said, Hakk's are King. MasterCraft MSRs also work well for a little less money. Tall and skinny. If you can score 16" rims, 235/85 are the cat's ass for plowing


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Basher....ever run a set of firestones? We've had pretty good luck with them but they are pricey. I think they're called winter force or arctic force or something like that. Been a while since I've looked at them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

2COR517;1485247 said:


> They don't call em Snow Tires for nothing. As Basher said, Hakk's are King. MasterCraft MSRs also work well for a little less money. Tall and skinny. If you can score 16" rims, 235/85 are the cat's ass for plowing


Exactly, snow tires are the best way to go for plowing. But, a good all terrain will also do the trick if you don't want to buy two sets of tires.


----------

